# ...............cyps in progress



## cyprimaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

OK folks, I heared you crying for more pics from Cyps in progress

here they are, sorry, only a few,
because input of pics is LIMITED 



























*Oh, what THATs ? ? ? ?* sorry no tag........




















*can you determine the reginae from the reginae alba ? ? ?* sure





*japonicum alba*, back division





*ok, which are the 3 acaule alba seedlings?* 










*plectrochilum with seed capsule* 










now you have the weekend to enjoy
have fun.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Great!!!! With one more post you can bring up an equal quantity of pics  !!! And so on! Jean


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

*pics.......*



JeanLux said:


> Great!!!! With one more post you can bring up an equal quantity of pics  !!! And so on! Jean



oh.............. it was sooooooooooooooo much work,
just for those picture lovers ity:

but you can visit my collection
feel invited.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great plants Cyprimaniac not matter the controversy. 

I envy you. I hope I can grow some of the more warm tolerant species when I get back to Australia. 

I hope everyone can calm soon and we all just get on with posting and discussing no matter out differences.

Brett


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 16, 2011)

s1214215 said:


> ............. I hope I can grow some of the more warm tolerant species when I get back to Australia......
> 
> I hope everyone can calm soon
> and we all just get on with posting and discussing *)



hello Brett.
nice to have you here in forum right now 

I severely hope you will go SOON 
THEN you can get several of the "warm tolerant" species from me,
I already promised you earlier 

*) and yes I hope so too, 
but it seems to me that is difficult for some persons. 
they feel abused without any reason. ity:
sometimes people speek "different languages" 
BABYLONIA ............. :rollhappy:

so, enjoy your remaining time in Thailand 
I wish I could be there....... 
.........and enjoy your wonderful native orchids,
simply and withou any problems to buy on the street markets ; 
:clap:

UNFORTUNATELY NO CYPS... 

cheers
Dieter


----------



## Marc (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice photo's of your cyps, they seem to be doing very well. Looking forward to seeing them in bloom, I hope you will share them here on the forum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2011)

THanx for sharing. Please keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice red leaf kind in your collection. 
Hope you have some pollen of your fargesii to spare for me


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Marc said:


> ............ I hope you will share them here on the forum.



I will think about it, 
but am not so sure


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 18, 2011)

Dido said:


> .........Hope you have some pollen of your fargesii to spare.............



very sorry,
unfortunately I did not keep any pollen


----------

